# Hoverboard capable of reaching 93mph



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

A Frenchman whose hoverboard invention is being considered by the US Army for usage by combat soldiers was spotted flying his super-fast device over a lake in Arizona.









Franky Zapata, a former professional jet ski driver, was seen flying his Flyboard Air hoverboard over Lake Havasu earlier this month.

In footage of the flight, Zapata is seen hovering above the Lake Havasu beach as onlookers watched the amazing flight.












The device uses an 'Independent Propulsion Unit' to fly for about ten minutes and has a top speed of 93mph (150 km/h), Zapata Racing claims.

Zapata is working with the US Army on uses for the Flyboard Air, but details of their collaboration are classified.

The Flyboard Air is not yet on sale to the public in the US or the UK and it is not known how much it will cost.

Earlier versions of the Flyboards are available to buy worldwide for between $2,675 (£1,577) and $12,000 (£9,626) and can also be rented from various centers in the US and the UK.














Havasu News.


----------



## 64K (May 25, 2017)

Really cool. I would have liked to have buzzed around on one of those in my younger days.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 25, 2017)

I have always wanted to be the Green goblin....
I must have this.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

I want to see him doing it horizontal to the ground, doing the " Superman" pose


----------



## Totally (May 25, 2017)

First real-life supervillain the hobgoblin.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 25, 2017)

I think I'd need two... Kinda like roller skates but way cooler.

I bet if I got on just one it'd only do 12mph


----------



## qubit (May 25, 2017)

I'd like to know what it uses for propulsion. Judging by the pictures it's some kind of jet. I've not had a chance to watch the video yet, so what does it sound like, propeller or jet?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

its definitely some sort of jet [propulsion with the fuel in the back pack


----------



## P4-630 (May 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its definitely some sort of jet [propulsion with the fuel in the back pack



I can see 4 of these kind of RC jet engines bundled in the middle:


----------



## infrared (May 25, 2017)

I've got a mate i go flying with who has a couple of model jets, they're pretty loud so having 4 on there will be deafening! 

I'd love to have a go!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

He has been barred from flying his jet-powered hoverboard in France

https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/15/14906164/flyboard-air-hoverboard-france-ban-franky-zapata


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 25, 2017)

What practical purpose would these offer the military? You can't sneak up on anyone. You have zero protection. You are a great target. You have no offense. Weight is very limited. Range is extremely limited. Jet packs have been around for a long time if they had any military advantage we would be using them by now. 

Still very cool to see what a hardcore RC enthusiast can do.


----------



## natr0n (May 25, 2017)

Just needs a machine gun and instant super soldier.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2017)

Tech is still not feasible though lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 26, 2017)

Pod racing!
Connect two to a lightweight safety cage cockpit, find a canyon and voila!


----------

